# Where to store bloodworms once un-frozen?



## LuxC (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey guys I was wondering where I could store un-frozen blood worms? I got a bunch in a small container but I don't know where to store them? back in the freezer? fridge? just a cupboard?

Currently now i'm leaving them in the sun so they can dry up a bit from the moisture from the water. I wouldn't want bacteria growing on them @[email protected]

Thanks, Dan


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

I take my bloodworms out of the freezer, let them defrost enough to get two or three to feed my fish and put them right back into the freezer. 

Were the worms fresh or frozen when you got them?


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm always nervous about keeping something like that for too long, or re freezing over and over. I store my cubes in a sealed container, take them out for feeding, cut off a piece, put the rest, still frozen back in the container in the freezer and then defrost the little piece and feed.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree with denali. I have heard stories on here about frozen foods going bad because of thawing and freezing again. I would only cut out what you use then put the rest back.

I accidentally left my package of baby brine shrimp out for my platy fry and had to pitch almost the whole thing. I was mad at myself, but im not going to risk them all dying because of it.


----------



## LuxC (Oct 3, 2010)

oh shoots, i de-frost the whole thing and now i got many unfronzen blood worms in a container.. should i put them back in the freezer and take out what i need for next time?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

LuxC said:


> oh shoots, i de-frost the whole thing and now i got many unfronzen blood worms in a container.. should i put them back in the freezer and take out what i need for next time?


No, they may have gone bad. I definitely wouldn't risk giving those to the fish.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Just throw them out. What I do is thaw the whole cube and feed a few worms to Neon. Then I either throw the rest out or feed the rest to the saltwater fish. *Shrugs* It's not like it costs a lot (What, $5 a pack that, even when using this method, lasts for months?). So don't use those worms, it's not worth the risk.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

denali's method is best - cut off a piece that you need only. If you thaw then freeze the worms may go bad.

But since it's done, as long as they are still bright red, you can freeze them again. But if they've changed color - become dark or worst, blackish - throw them away.


----------

